# Tattoos: The least permanent medium



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

*ITT: *tattoos you like, your own tattoos, or your plans for future tattoos. 
Let's keep an open mind!​


Some I like:


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

One of my tattoos:





















Tattoos I like:





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Just imagine this, when we die, our atoms are re-used. So the 'forever' part is stained with black coloured atoms, black pixels, imagine that when we turn into little segments, these black atoms, the same used ink, comes together and merge. In the ground, somewhere peaceful like on a rock or a coral under the ocean depths, intergrating harmoniously forever. (Just had to write it down)


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> One of my tattoos:


Is that a ship using butterflies as sails? 



PhoebeJaspe said:


> Just imagine this, when we die, our atoms are re-used. So the 'forever' part is stained with black coloured atoms, black pixels, imagine that when we turn into little segments, these black atoms, the same used ink, comes together and merge. In the ground, somewhere peaceful like on a rock or a coral under the ocean depths, intergrating harmoniously forever. (Just had to write it down)


But in the end, the particles will eventually scatter, to form new things, to live new lives. Although they may have been, at one point, a symbolic gesture made by a wayward sentient structure, the eons ahead will make it all but certain that their one brief purpose remain forever unknown to all except those lucky enough to glimpse them at that one fraction of existence.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

dragon tattoos


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

simple ^^


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 Utterly amazing! 


nomen nescio said:


>


----------

